# Flat Screen TV Recommendations?



## blhowes (Nov 30, 2008)

I've started my Christmas shopping, well the research phase anyway. I'm frugal about spending money, so I like to research things and get the best bang for my buck.

Don't tell her, but my wife mentioned she'd like a flat screen TV sometime, thought I'd get it for her for Christmas. I was wondering what recommendations you would make about which brands to focus on, which to stay away from, features to look for, and of course price. I looked recently and there were some 19" and 22" flat screen TVs at the store I went to, all priced under $400. 

Recommendations?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 30, 2008)

Samsung and LG have worked well for us.


----------



## DeoOpt (Nov 30, 2008)

Sony 1080p if you can find it w/140hrz


----------



## BJClark (Dec 1, 2008)

You could also check pawn shops as folks may be pawning these to help pay their bills..


----------



## Zenas (Dec 1, 2008)

Vizio. They're awesome.


----------



## beej6 (Dec 1, 2008)

For a screen that small don't worry about the resolution, 720p will be just fine. If you haven't had an HDTV before, generally people prefer as big a screen as is practical for the room and for their budget.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 1, 2008)

With the upcoming digital switch there are some TV's that can recieve over the air HD channels in your local area. Mine has that capability and it is a feature that i enjoy seeing as we only have basic cable with no HD options currently.

For what it's worth a TV repair guy explained how LG uses zenith parts on their TV's which can be faulty. A friend of mine had speaker issues that needed to be replaced under warranty. Just something to consider.


----------

